# Error on kde5 --> okular



## Crotalus (Jun 25, 2018)

I get this error attempting an install;

```
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for okular-18.04.2_2
===>  Checking if okular already installed
===>   Registering installation for okular-18.04.2_2
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/lib/qt5/plugins/okular/generators/okularGenerator_mobi.so:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/share/applications/okularApplication_mobi.desktop:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/share/applications/org.kde.mobile.okular_mobi.desktop:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/share/kservices5/okularMobi.desktop:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/share/metainfo/org.kde.okular-mobipocket.metainfo.xml:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/okular
```

I can't find any thing on the forum, but then I could be overlooking it or doing a incorrect search.
Is there anybody out there that has run into this problem and if so what was the fix to get it to install?

Thanks!


----------



## talsamon (Jun 25, 2018)

Write the maintainer kde@FreeBSD.org.
was updated with
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=472130 (on 10 Jun 2018).
I see no new pkg-plist.

```
ls -al /usr/ports/graphics/okular/*
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1294 21 Jun 18:52 /usr/ports/graphics/okular/Makefile
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    210 10 Jun 12:39 /usr/ports/graphics/okular/distinfo
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    376  3 Feb  2013 /usr/ports/graphics/okular/pkg-descr
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  49054 28 Apr 20:11 /usr/ports/graphics/okular/pkg-plist
```

Maybe, they forgot to put the new pkg-plist on the server (if there is a new ? - I don't know if it is).
If there is no new, it seems it is a bug.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 25, 2018)

I tried it now and it installs without problems.  Have you something in /etc/make.conf?
If you  have you set `DEVELOPER=on`, set it to off.


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 25, 2018)

Talsamon,

I tried it again with the same problem. Here is the complete run. It appears that the problem is with `okular`
I tried it with 
	
	



```
DEVELOPER=off
```
 and got the same problem.



```
root@Prometheus:/ # view /etc/make.conf
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= perl5=5.26
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= ssl=openssl
```



```
root@Prometheus:/usr/ports/x11/kde5 # cd /usr/ports/x11/kde5/ && make install clean
===>  Staging for kde5-5.12.5.18.04.2
===>   kde5-5.12.5.18.04.2 depends on package: kde-baseapps>=0 - not found
===>  Staging for kde-baseapps-18.04.2
===>   kde-baseapps-18.04.2 depends on package: dolphin>=18.04.2 - found
===>   kde-baseapps-18.04.2 depends on package: gwenview>=18.04.2 - found
===>   kde-baseapps-18.04.2 depends on package: kate>=18.04.2 - found
===>   kde-baseapps-18.04.2 depends on package: kdialog>=18.04.2 - found
===>   kde-baseapps-18.04.2 depends on package: keditbookmarks>=18.04.2 - found
===>   kde-baseapps-18.04.2 depends on package: khelpcenter>=18.04.2 - found
===>   kde-baseapps-18.04.2 depends on package: konsole>=18.04.2 - found
===>   kde-baseapps-18.04.2 depends on package: konqueror>=18.04.2 - found
===>   kde-baseapps-18.04.2 depends on package: okular>=18.04.2 - not found
===>  Installing for okular-18.04.2_2
===>  Checking if okular already installed
===>   Registering installation for okular-18.04.2_2 as automatic
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/lib/qt5/plugins/okular/generators/okularGenerator_mobi.so:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/share/applications/okularApplication_mobi.desktop:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/share/applications/org.kde.mobile.okular_mobi.desktop:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/share/kservices5/okularMobi.desktop:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/share/metainfo/org.kde.okular-mobipocket.metainfo.xml:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/okular
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde-baseapps
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde5
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde5
```

I tried it with `cd /usr/ports/graphics/okular/ && make install clean`


```
root@Prometheus:/ # cd /usr/ports/graphics/okular/ && make install clean
===>  Installing for okular-18.04.2_2
===>  Checking if okular already installed
===>   Registering installation for okular-18.04.2_2
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/lib/qt5/plugins/okular/generators/okularGenerator_mobi.so:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/share/applications/okularApplication_mobi.desktop:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/share/applications/org.kde.mobile.okular_mobi.desktop:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/share/kservices5/okularMobi.desktop:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/stage/usr/local/share/metainfo/org.kde.okular-mobipocket.metainfo.xml:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/okular
root@Prometheus:/usr/ports/graphics/okular #
```


----------



## talsamon (Jun 25, 2018)

Do you have a fully updated system?


----------



## talsamon (Jun 26, 2018)

The port (graphics/okular) has 94 depend ports. Any problems during the build of the depend ports?


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 27, 2018)

I looked at the depend ports and did a reinstall on all of them. There were some problems that I can't resolve. `[URL='https://www.freshports.org/editors/calligra/']editors/calligra[/URL]` and `[URL='https://www.freshports.org/editors/kile/']editors/kile[/URL]` tries to install `graphics/okular/` and gets the same errors. `[URL='https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/phonon/']multimedia/phonon@qt5[/URL]` wont install due to a conflict with `phonon-gt4-4.10.1` and `phonon-4.9.1_1` installed. If I do an uninstall on `phnom` I get this;


```
root@Prometheus:/usr/home/Keith # cd /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon/ && make deinstall clean
===>  Deinstalling for phonon-qt4
===>   phonon-qt4 not installed, skipping
===>  Cleaning for phonon-qt4-4.10.1
root@Prometheus:/usr/ports/multimedia/phonon #
```
and if I do an install I get this;

```
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for phonon-qt4-4.10.1
===>  Checking if phonon-qt4 already installed
===>   Registering installation for phonon-qt4-4.10.1
Installing phonon-qt4-4.10.1...
pkg-static: phonon-qt4-4.10.1 conflicts with phonon-4.9.1_1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/include/KDE/Phonon/AbstractAudioOutput
*** Error code 70
Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon[\CODE]

[CODE]====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for phonon-qt4-4.10.1
===>  Checking if phonon-qt4 already installed
===>   Registering installation for phonon-qt4-4.10.1
Installing phonon-qt4-4.10.1...
pkg-static: phonon-qt4-4.10.1 conflicts with phonon-4.9.1_1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/include/KDE/Phonon/AbstractAudioOutput
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon
```

If I try do a package delete it wants to delete 115 packages. This is also interesting;

```
root@Prometheus:/ #  pkg install phonon-qt4
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'phonon-qt4' have been found in the repositories

root@Prometheus:/ # pkg install phonon
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent version of packages are already installed
```

Do I need to delete 115 packages and start all over?


----------



## talsamon (Jun 27, 2018)

For the phonon problem I have no solution. Maybe, `pkg delete phonon\*` (?). If you use package it will delete so many packages, that's correct.


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 1, 2018)

Well I have thrown in the towel. I got so frustrated I did an update from version 10.4 to 11.1. The update went fine. I had to run
`freebsd-update install` a few times and then `pkg-static upgrade -f`. So after an install of `xorg` I tried an install of `kde`. I got the install to tell me that it had 722 modules to install and started scream through the update. YEA! YEA! Then it died with this error;

```
[392/772] Reinstalling talloc-2.1.11...
[392/772] Extracting talloc-2.1.11: 100%
[393/772] Installing farstream-0.2.7...
pkg: sqlite error while executing iterator in file pkgdb_iterator.c:1035: database disk image is malformed
pkg: sqlite error while executing INSERT OR REPLACE INTO files (path, sha256, package_id) VALUES (?1, ?2, ?3) in file pkgdb.c:1791: database disk image is malformed
root@Prometheus:/ #
```
Running `portmaster farstream` and `pkg install farstream` I get the same error.
I have no idea what caused the original problem and now how to get around the "farstream" problem. Back to the drawing board.

Maybe `Gnome` is the answer, but I like `kde`


----------



## talsamon (Jul 2, 2018)

Seems your pkg database is corrupted. It is a hard suggestion, but I think there is  something badly weird. And so I think a complete new install  will be the best.


----------

